# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Parabolan and Masteron Amps, Real or Fake? You be the judge.. Pics Inside!!!!

## FreakMonster

Amp

----------


## FreakMonster

Parabolan Box

----------


## FreakMonster

Back of Parabolan Box

----------


## FreakMonster

Parabolan Instructions

----------


## FreakMonster

Masteron Amp

----------


## FreakMonster

Masteron Amp 2

----------


## JERSEY SHORE

nOT SURE,BUT IF THE PARABOLON ARE REAL I'LL TAKE EM' :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JohnnyB

Look like pic I've seen of them (not these) before. If they are real, keep us posted on your results.

JohnnyB

----------


## limelight

Those look real to me. Hey Jersey Shore see you at TEMPS :Strong Smiley:

----------


## big N

u lucky mother f#cker ,yep those look real allright god damn it where did u get them ! :Devil Grin:

----------


## Dizzy

Fakes or expired

----------


## instynct999

they have to be either fakes or at leat AI is definitely diminished due to time

even if they are expired (if the date is not expired they are FAKES) they still have potency, just not what is stated

----------


## Iron horse

those masteron are still in production, but they are very damn rare!!

they go for like $23-26 an amp american i heard.....  :EEK!:

----------


## FreakMonster

Everybody keeps saying the Parabolan 's are fake but how can you fake a steroid when the box it comes in is completely legit?

----------


## Dizzy

How do you know the box is legit. Maybe it is...maybe its an old (original box). But the contents of the amp is probably tren acetate.

----------


## Iron horse

freak monster,

can I ask how much you paid for masteron , and parabolon?

----------


## cpitt398

I've seen fake parabolan in Mexico before and it comes in a box that looks like what the real thing used to look like. I don not know or not if there was instructions in the box b/c the pharmacist told me it was fake (which just confirmed my suspicion) so I wasn't payin' it any attention. 

Common sense should tell us that the parabolan is fake, and it the Masteron came from the same place it probaly is also. Hopefully you didn't get scammed too bad ($$).

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

You can NOT think that b/c it comes in a box it is real bro. Trust me if they are going to make fakes chances are they will take the time to do it right..shit i have seen fakes that look better than the real deal !!!!

Funny that you asked about those 2 compounds as I am not 100% sure they are still made ????

Is anyone 100% sure of that ???

----------


## Iron horse

I believe masteron is, but its very very rare and $$$. Only made my syntex.

----------


## popa

HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THEM????????????

----------


## Dizzy

> _Originally posted by Iron horse_ 
> *I believe masteron is, but its very very rare and $$$. Only made my syntex.*


They do not make masteron anymore. I forgot when Syntex shut down...but they did.

----------


## FreakMonster

> _Originally posted by Iron horse_ 
> *freak monster,
> 
> can I ask how much you paid for masteron, and parabolon?*


I paid $12 for the Masterons and the Para's.

The Masteron 's are definitely real. Still not sure if the Parabolans are real or not. I will try and see if I can confirm that the Para's are real by getting them tested. My buddy also has a handbook explaining exactly what to look for.

The Para's expire in 2003. I heard that they should expire no later than 2001. This is what makes me think they are possibly fake and only contain cheap Test inside them.

----------


## Dizzy

$12 for legit masteron and para? Freak....I'm sorry but your holding on fakes bro. The masteron probably has nandrolone or some form of DHT. The para is probably tren acetate.

----------


## FreakMonster

> _Originally posted by Dizzy_ 
> *$12 for legit masteron and para? Freak....I'm sorry but your holding on fakes bro. The masteron probably has nandrolone or some form of DHT. The para is probably tren acetate.*


Dizzy,
I get them so cheap because I have a very personal relationship with my source and he ONLY sells to me and no one else. The Masteron is definitely real because I have done these exact same ones before. There is still legit Masteron floating around. 

As far as the Para's they are most likely fake but I still am going to make 100% sure what they contain.

----------


## Iron horse

$12? even from a source thats too cheap... $20 bucks from a good source is a steal.

----------


## Dizzy

Are you gonna get them both tested? If so post the results. I'll bet ya $100 they are fake bro. Seriously....the masteron amps are identicle to the originals.

----------


## berry

looks fake to me too bro

----------


## Iron horse

> _Originally posted by berry_ 
> *looks fake to me too bro*


berry has spoken  :Big Grin: 

the truth has been unleashed!

----------


## FreakMonster

> _Originally posted by Dizzy_ 
> *Are you gonna get them both tested? If so post the results. I'll bet ya $100 they are fake bro. Seriously....the masteron amps are identicle to the originals.*


Yes I'm gonna try and get them tested. Do you have any recommendations of any places that you suggest?

----------


## FreakMonster

> _Originally posted by berry_ 
> *looks fake to me too bro*


You must be an expert :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnyce89

ya know you never reaslly know! syntex is producing limited supply now....and like IH said, $20 is a steal! 12 is insane....

----------


## Dizzy

> _Originally posted by cnyce89_ 
> *syntex is producing limited supply now....*


Since when? Where did you here that? That would be awsome to get hold of some legit masteron .

----------


## FreakMonster

> _Originally posted by Dizzy_ 
> *Since when? Where did you here that? That would be awsome to get hold of some legit masteron.*


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dizzy

> _Originally posted by FreakMonster_ 
> *
> 
>   *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Haven't seen any proof yet. Certain people may have certain reasons for saying a product is legit or not.

----------


## sfs

I've seen loads of that stuff here in italy, and they are guaranteed fakes. As far as i know they have a little prop in them.

----------


## body72

I'm sorry but they are 100% fakes!!!
Bye
Body

----------


## Dr. Derek

The para will have an expiry date sometime mid to late 90's, so if its not expired it is fake. I dont think that legit masteron is being produced, however some europeans are producing the same chemicial compound in underground labs and putting it in masteron amps, labeling it and selling it as masteron. It appears that it works. good luck with both. let us know how it goes

----------


## Dizzy

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> *I dont think that legit masteron is being produced, however some europeans are producing the same chemicial compound in underground labs and putting it in masteron amps, labeling it and selling it as masteron. It appears that it works.*


I've heard that it is not the same chemical compound. Hell....I'm gonna buy some just to get it tested. I'm sick of wondering if I can still get the stuff or not. LOL

----------


## STACKEDMATT

sorry brother, but they discontinued in 97

----------


## bigputte

The only real dronastalone propionate I know of is the russian Silabolin 50mg 1ml amp.

I dont belive that there is any underground factory who made real masteron , that it is a common way to make theres products a good rumors so they can sell it expensive and a lot of it.

About parabolan it was discounted 1997/98 and GAC(underground factory) do make real parabolan in multi-vial, but personlly I think it is only trenbolone acetate. 

Well, that is what I am thinking of this subject.

// Putte

----------


## DDD

Talking to a bloke in the uk who said that company in france who discontinued para manufacture in 97/98 had started production again.get tested and post results.

----------


## bodyd19

I thought both were discontinued

----------


## berry

we analized the para once and it did have some like 23 mg ,but who knoes if some have more than others, use generics,ill let u know if they work next week,first time i use para or mast ,chao

----------


## Moneytalks500

never seen it before

----------


## Big Cat

The Parabolans are definitely fake judging by the side label and the shade of the blue lines. The side label is usually faded with a quick-print type ink, these look more permanen. And the shade of blue on the lines is slightly lighter than with the real Para's. Those are two keys to note when judging Parabolan . So those are definitely fake.

----------


## Big Cat

Why is everyone so hung up on finding masteron and Parabolan ? They are not that great. They've built up some sort of hype since they were discontinued, but really they aren't that good.

Parabolan is a longer ester of trenbolone . But the catch it only comes in 76 mg. So the benefit of a longer ester, the only benefit, is less frequent injections. But would you really inject 5 ml every 5 days ? I don't think so. So what's the point ? Trenbolone acetate, has a shorter ester and is injected every day, but it also contain more raw tren per ml, about 67-68 mg of tren as opposed to only 50 mg in Parabolan. Trenbolone acetate is cheaper, its easy to come by legit finaplix and its easy to make your own. Why would you subject yourself to finding Parabolan. It costs 30 bucks and amp, and all the lots are expired by now ... 

Same with masteron, its glorified proviron , because the 2-methyl group doesn't allow deactivation of the 3-keto group by the 3aHSD enzyme. If you are that hard up for Masteron, try taking a competitive inhibitor for the 3aHSD enzyme, like the prohormone 3-alpha, about 20 minutes prior to taking proviron. Bingo, instant Masteron. Expensive ? Yeah, but no more expensive than real masteron and no chance of getting cheated. I've tried Masteron, and believe me, its not that good. Trenbolone acetate is better with the same characteristics and a more hypertrophic nature.

----------

